
Why John Maynard Keynes is the man of the year. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/14/magazine/14wwln-lede-t.html?ref=magazine
======
pragmatic
Yes the current crisis had nothing to do with US Government policy encouraging
loans to people who by definition, could not afford them (CRA, FHA, Freddie
Mac, Fannie Mae, etc).

You can't separate government intervention out of the mix. Greed and
corruption played a part (as they ALWAYS will) but moving back to the
assumption that government knows best is not the way forward.

